

Interesting startup GitHub projects to follow - fernandosure

I&#x27;m trying to find good startup repositories to follow and study on github. projects like  reddit, discourse, etc.
======
confutio
Github has the useful trending section,
[https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending), which shows which
repositories are getting starred frequently and gives a good sense of which
repositories are gaining traction

~~~
fernandosure
Yes, i've seen those projects but those are almost new frameworks, libraries,
etc. not startup projects per se, i would love to see for example a really
good stackoverflow clone, or trello clone or some really exiting webapp for
example basecamp etc.

